# My 34GT-R UK spec



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my new Skyline GT-R34 V-spec (uk-spec):



































My car and my friends GT2 (track built) and EVO V RS (fully time attack built)









//J


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice

same TS bonnet as mine

infact youve alot of TS parts, the front bumper, side spats, front lip, bonnet etc


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

isn't that perra's old car?


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> isn't that perra's old car?


Yes  I bought it a week ago :clap:

Full Top secret kit on the car


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

ljungberg said:


> Full Top secret kit on the car


Almost, trunk and GT-wing is missing but apart from that it's complete. 

/P


----------



## gsxrgavin (Oct 10, 2005)

That's one of the nicest 34's I've ever seen. I notice there's a couple of other tasty cars in the car park as awell!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Love the silver TE37, best wheels for the R34!!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

So it's you who bought Perra's car, congrats with the car....


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

gsxrgavin said:


> That's one of the nicest 34's I've ever seen. I notice there's a couple of other tasty cars in the car park as awell!


Mmmm the GT2 is amazing. Tech-art built GT2 with club sport interior and full roll cage. Upgraded software, wastegates and dumpvalves. It´s a totally sick car, when you reach around 300 km/h the car still pushes....rumours tells about 340 km/h för this car. Now equipped with RS wing and better geometry in the chassie. We ran it against a new Z06, the Z06 is fast but looked real silly against the GT2. My friend even ran against the new Yamaha R1 from 200 km/h and the R1 could not get away, that´s impressive.

The EVO V is built by SMR sweden and contains full roll cage, cusco lsd:s, EVO IX turbocharger, titanium exhaust system (amuse), autronic ecu, damd front, carbon fibre bonnet and bot lid with carbon fibre GT wing, adjustable brakes from inside, teins fully race suspension etc. This car is real fast and won the fastest Swedish japanese track car last year in Sweden. Moderate horsepower but a excellent chassie.

Perra: Yes i know  I like the standard wing, just a carbon blade will be added to the wing.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

iceager said:


> So it's you who bought Perra's car, congrats with the car....


Thank´s


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

two more pictures:


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Gorgeous car! My fav colour.............after my black one of course!
dave.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Some updates of the car;

Have removed the Greddy Profec Spec II and replaced it with the HKS EVC. I am very pleased about the HKS, now the boost is in order and in place.

The EVC package:









Controller and Solenoid:









Comparison between the HKS and Greddy solenoid:









Took me about 2 hours to install:









The Top Secret side skirts are now off to be re-painted due to fading in paint, I kind of like it the original look. Anyone knows if there are copys of Nismo skirts to buy somewhere?:









//J


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Stunning!!

I have to agree with you, it does look better without the side spats!


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

what size are the wheels


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

nice car mate wanna sell me the wheels


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

skyjuice said:


> what size are the wheels


19"x9,5", ET12. Colour is Chrome Silver and is not a standard colour=LOONG waiting time.

n600hks: Send me a pm and I´ll get you a new set. 

/P


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Perra said:


> 19"x9,5", ET12. Colour is Chrome Silver and is not a standard colour=LOONG waiting time.
> 
> n600hks: Send me a pm and I´ll get you a new set.
> 
> /P


lead time is 3 months

we have 2 sets on order

one for GTRCOOK on here

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

man that car is stunning, i want it, wheels are the business.


matty whats the price tag on the wheels???


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matty whats the price tag on the wheels???[/QUOTE]


Alot! :runaway:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

lovely purchase. good work


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

matty32 said:


> lead time is 3 months


That´s what they told me aswell. I ended up waiting 6 months...
(It was worth it though... Just look at the result!  )

/P


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank´s for all the comments, but it´s Perra that should have all the creds. It was he that hade the Skyline before me and turned it to what it is today 

I will take some new photos with a professional photographer this weekend.

/J


----------



## jorgeez (Sep 12, 2008)

You have an awesome car man! I love what you did to your Skyline. Good job and keep it up.

__________________
Firestone Parts


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Some updates of the car, the Top Secret bonnet is at the paint shop. The result will be the same colour as the car. The Top Secret side-skirts are also at the paint shop to be resprayed. HKS Fcon V pro is installed this week and some other goodies 

Kind of love the back of the car, Top Secret rear diffuser:









Öhlins coilovers and D2 brakes:









Stock GTR bonnet at the car for a while:


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a lot of 34 GT-R stuff for sale. Power FC incl the controller, stock turbos i excellent conditions, mines cooling plate, stock shocks etc.

PM me if You are interested.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

The V-spec carbon fibre diffuser is also for sale now

//J


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

sell me your wheels


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

olah.inc said:


> sell me your wheels


´
:chuckle:

I´m looking for Volk CE28 or BBS Lemans in either 18" or 19". So if anyone want to trade I´m on.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

ljungberg said:


> ´
> :chuckle:
> 
> I´m looking for Volk CE28 or BBS Lemans in either 18" or 19". So if anyone want to trade I´m on.


shame you are so far away, I might have something u are looking for.

It will be too expensive to post


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Lovely GTR you have there! CE28's are nice but so are those TE37's :runaway:


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

WPL said:


> shame you are so far away, I might have something u are looking for.
> 
> It will be too expensive to post


What did you have ;-)


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

ljungberg said:


> What did you have ;-)


LMs:smokin:


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

WPL said:


> LMs:smokin:


 Please post up a picture of Your car with the LM:s


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

The car was dynoed today  result was 456 hp and lots of torque. Will post the dynosheet tomorrow.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Stunning car mate. One great looking GTR34...Love the wheels especially!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*My first ever Skyline*









Same car, totally stock.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

A picture from today. The GT-R emblem is gone, and the numberplate is relocated to the bottom. Turned out to real well.










The engine. The stock MAF will be replaced with a new pipe later on, running map sensor now.


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Any finished pictures Johan? With the painted hood etc?


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

where is the dyno sheet  not being rude but tomorrow is long way away


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

The Dynosheet as promised ;-)










A new picture of the car, just fitted a GT-R badge instead of the silver custom made that I had before










The Top Secret hood is still not fitted due to painting


----------

